# Math help. Stats review. please help this is my last question and i need at least an idea?



## ffukes (Mar 18, 2012)

Many states mandate tests that have to be passed in order for the students to graduate with a high school diploma. A local school superintendent believes that after-school tutoring will improve the scores of students in his district on the state’s graduation test. A tutor agrees to work with 15 students for a month before the superintendent will approach the school board about implementing
an after-school tutoring program. The after-school tutoring program will be implemented if student
scores increase by more than 20 points. The superintendent will test a hypothesis using α = 0.02 .
a. Write appropriate hypotheses (in words and in symbols).
b. In this context, which do you consider to be more serious – a Type I or a Type II error? Explain.
c. After this trial produced inconclusive results, the superintendent decided to test the after-school
tutoring program again with another group of students. Describe two changes he could make in the
trial to increase the power of the test, and explain the disadvantages of each.


----------



## shg (Mar 19, 2012)

What have you done so far?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 19, 2012)

I've moved this to the other q's forum.


----------

